# Thoughts of German Maestro



## shiipseki (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey guys i would like to know if you guys have heard German Maestro SV6509. I cant find much detail about them. I talk to one of my buddies who owns a shop and he is recommending me the SV6509 over the Polk SR6500 what are your thoughts about this set of speakers. 

Any other recommendations would be appreciated. I'm looking for a component <2.75" mounting depth. 

Thanks for the help in advanced! =)


----------



## megabutler (Oct 2, 2009)

Personally, I can't speak for the speakers, but if they are anything like the GMP8.35 studio monitor headphones which we used as the “official reference level” for evaluating Tonal Accuracy and Spectral Balance at the IASCA sanctioned judges training Seminar I attended last month, you will be blown away.


----------



## shiipseki (Jan 29, 2006)

bump for more feedback =)


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

megabutler said:


> Personally, I can't speak for the speakers, but if they are anything like the GMP8.35 studio monitor headphones which we used as the “official reference level” for evaluating Tonal Accuracy and Spectral Balance at the IASCA sanctioned judges training Seminar I attended last month, you will be blown away.


you should hear the 435--even better


----------



## upperguy (Jul 31, 2009)

The Polk SR's are pretty awesome speakers so if they come in recommended over those you should be in good shape. But I've never heard or researched those so I can't help you there.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Not heard them, but they're made buy the Germans who originally made MB Quart before Maxxsonics bought the name out and switch production to Asia. Still hand made in Germany

Came 2nd in Auto HiFi's best Hi End speakers category 2009 so should still be cutting it with the best.

MBQuart were once THE brand to have for your mids and tops, German Maestro shouldn't dissapoint.


----------



## shiipseki (Jan 29, 2006)

thanks for the feedback guys, any1 have first hand experience with them?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

What's the price difference between the 2 sets? 

Also, what would be the price for the MS 6508? Never heard the SV 6509 but I've heard their top of the line MS line and it stomps the SR6500 in every way. IMO

Ok... 2 different sound - one having a metal tweeter and the other a RR 

But I find the SR6500 to be too soft in the midbass department while the MS can dig lower (which usually translates in a warmer midbass) and can play louder too. 

Kelvin


----------



## shiipseki (Jan 29, 2006)

subwoofery said:


> What's the price difference between the 2 sets?
> 
> Also, what would be the price for the MS 6508? Never heard the SV 6509 but I've heard their top of the line MS line and it stomps the SR6500 in every way. IMO
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about the price on the MS set but it's cheaper for me to get the SV6509 vs the Polk SR6500.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Are those sets on the board? Can you take a listen to them? 

Kelvin


----------



## shiipseki (Jan 29, 2006)

I have not been to the shop, so i'm not sure, but he can drop off whatever I buy from him since he is about an hour away from me.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Then do it  It's better to let your ears be the judge instead of some forum junky  

Kelvin


----------



## shiipseki (Jan 29, 2006)

subwoofery said:


> Then do it  It's better to let your ears be the judge instead of some forum junky
> 
> Kelvin


I dont have time like i used to anymore


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Make the time now, cause it'll cost you more time AND money if you're not happy with it.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

smgreen20 said:


> Make the time now, cause it'll cost you more time AND money if you're not hoppy whit it.


^ Yup... I'd take that piece of advice if I were you  

Kelvin


----------



## shiipseki (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm in no rush, so i'm trying to get as much info as possible and go from there.
U guys have any suggestions for other sets? or even active?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

If you go active I'd recommend buying something out of the norm from Madisound Speaker Components | Loudspeaker drivers and speaker parts for loudspeaker builders.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

You could try this one: 
JBL 660GTI 

Bue you need to use the waveguide if you want to use this set to its fullest - which is huge... 

Kelvin


----------



## Yuck. (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's a comparo review from last night of mine I sent buzzman (so he could reccommend somethng Phass):

Now for the pillars, I've liked what I've heard about the HAT L4SE's, so I've been leaning in the direction of something of that caliber, but getting listening time in shops is a little tricky for good stuff. I heard German Maestro's $2500 3-way set and did some comparing between dynaudio's system 362, and there were things about both I liked (in regards to the tweets and midranges) I like that the dyns were so dynamic, but the maestros accuracy and transparency was something I could not get away from, such a pleasing "correctness" I'll call it. But, the titanium tweeter was something I'd need more time with to pass judgement. It was a tad bright, but I've always been a soft tweeter material guy, so no surprise there. But, it was so dynamic that I really only noticed and was a little put off after 20 or so minutes of listening, and even then not terribly so. The dyns were, because of the softer tweet, seemingly (noticably) less clean, but more approachable. In the end, they were both speakers with different missions, but something in between tweeter wise with a slight lean to the Maestros detail, but the dyns output (gotta love those 3" VC's) and "friendliness".

Very objective, I described both drivers as "dynamic" haha. The dyns in a "bold" way, and the maestros in a "cool calm and collected" way. Run active with some EQ'ing, the maestro's would have a lot of staying power for whoever owned them I'm thinking.


----------



## Ale555 (Sep 11, 2010)

The SV6509 is a great system which is easy to handle. I love the tweeter! 
Definitly top in price/sound comparison!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yuck. said:


> Here's a comparo review from last night of mine I sent buzzman (so he could reccommend somethng Phass):
> 
> Now for the pillars, I've liked what I've heard about the HAT L4SE's, so I've been leaning in the direction of something of that caliber, but getting listening time in shops is a little tricky for good stuff. I heard German Maestro's $2500 3-way set and did some comparing between dynaudio's system 362, and there were things about both I liked (in regards to the tweets and midranges) I like that the dyns were so dynamic, but the maestros accuracy and transparency was something I could not get away from, such a pleasing "correctness" I'll call it. But, the titanium tweeter was something I'd need more time with to pass judgement. It was a tad bright, but I've always been a soft tweeter material guy, so no surprise there. But, it was so dynamic that I really only noticed and was a little put off after 20 or so minutes of listening, and even then not terribly so. The dyns were, because of the softer tweet, seemingly (noticably) less clean, but more approachable. In the end, they were both speakers with different missions, but something in between tweeter wise with a slight lean to the Maestros detail, but the dyns output (gotta love those 3" VC's) and "friendliness".
> 
> Very objective, I described both drivers as "dynamic" haha. The dyns in a "bold" way, and the maestros in a "cool calm and collected" way. Run active with some EQ'ing, the maestro's would have a lot of staying power for whoever owned them I'm thinking.




Thanks for this review. I have been wondering about those German Maestro drivers. I really would like to hear a set. From what I have been able to gather is, without a doubt they are the real MB Quarts that many of us fell in Love with, but just under a different name.


----------



## Ray Windsor (Jul 9, 2009)

Guys, Great to read all of the positive points on German Maestro. I am responsible for German Maestro in the US. You should read this reply with that fact in mind. The German Maestro speakers are made in Germany (by the authentic MB Quart people in the original factory) and provide a world class listening experience. I have listened to them in critical comparison to many other brands. I can say with out concern of being embarrased German Maestro performs at least as good as the other brands which might be considered as world class. Every one knows there are very few absolutes with sound. It is a very personal thing. Where German Maestro is absolutely superior to others is warranty and approach to market. German Maestro is available at installing brick & mortar retailers who understand consumer service.

You will truly appreciate German Maestro speakers for a long time to come.

Ray Windsor
German Maestro


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^

Just curious, but can you post a price sheet?


----------



## JackRusselTerrorist (Sep 16, 2010)

X1,000 on prices please!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I know this is a old thread but while its up top I've ran the cc6508's and heard several sets of the other lines, I wouldn't hesitate to run German Product again, also I have a pair of the "IASCA" headphones unsure of the model but I now want a set of open backs thanks to highly.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> I know this is a old thread but while its up top I've ran the cc6508's and heard several sets of the other lines, I wouldn't hesitate to run German Product again, also I have a pair of the "IASCA" headphones unsure of the model but I now want a set of open backs thanks to highly.


the IASCA and EMMA judges training headphones are the 835D. Todd had the open back version which are the 435


----------



## sanchit87 (Dec 7, 2011)

Guys...any idea how does the German Maestro Epic n concept line sound..??? 
They being titanium dome...are they as bright as focal or are neutral like other German brands like rainbow ???


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I gotta say- I revisited the line in the sound board at the local dealer last week- they have yet to disappoint me.... Rustbucketgrl ran the coaxs 6508 maybe? And for the price I was impressed. The ones in the board are concept iirc and I walked out shocked- (every time I think about the brand the metal dome scares me) first words out of my mouth were wow those aren't as harsh as I keep thinking they are!

IMO for the money they are great drivers- I think rustbucketgrl is rocking some of the line in her new car this season.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

absolute great brand... and highly protected to the dealers. G.M. requires the dealers to be top knotch and have above standard customer service to even carry the line, and they have a 1 strike approach to their dealers. there are NO second chances.. One of the very few lines that stand behind their dealers, and expect the dealers to stand behind their customer base.


----------



## JackRusselTerrorist (Sep 16, 2010)

turbo5upra said:


> I gotta say- I revisited the line in the sound board at the local dealer last week- they have yet to disappoint me.... Rustbucketgrl ran the coaxs 6508 maybe? And for the price I was impressed. The ones in the board are concept iirc and I walked out shocked- (every time I think about the brand the metal dome scares me) first words out of my mouth were wow those aren't as harsh as I keep thinking they are!
> 
> IMO for the money they are great drivers- I think rustbucketgrl is rocking some of the line in her new car this season.


The price point and quality on these speakers is very impressive, I agree they sound insane!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump - want to hear more input on German Maestro.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

putting them in 2 cars for this season...


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

turbo5upra said:


> putting them in 2 cars for this season...


Which series/sets are you droppin in?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Concepts in the old ladies car and the status in mine


----------



## Harp.Audio (Jul 22, 2013)

German Maestro is the New Authentic MB Quart. The SV6509 are simply amazing. The lower mid bass is far beyond anything else I have heard in 15 years of Car Audio Hifi. They Must be mounted Infinite Baffle but well sealed around the driver to block the rear wave(Do NOT mount in a sealed kick panel). The tweeter has a patented Ultra-sphere Design where the tweeter has been pressed (NOT Stamped) to give more rigidity to the outer circumference of the dome which in turn had a couple of side effects: 1) A incredible off axis listening experience (less then 1db difference from 30 degrees off axis) & 2) the smooth sound of a silk dome with the detail of a Titanium dome. 

All of the German Maestro drivers are manufactured to perfection, with EXTREMELY Low tolerances. The air gap is literally the width of a human hair which means that every piece of the driver from cone, surround, Voice Coil former, winding's, and spider are precisely placed and glued to create perfect linearity of the drivers movement. 

Needless to say I would choose the German Maestro over the Polk.


----------



## Bjg49 (Jul 13, 2013)

Have a set of German Maestro components. To compare them to Polk Audio isn't really fair. Not even in same league.


----------



## csm_274 (Jul 25, 2010)

How would you compare the GM-SV6509 to Dynaudio Esotec 242 as for listening characteristics?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I currently have the status tweeter and the 6.5 out of the smart car set- I think the gm tweeter is going to be a bit more forward- I enjoy these tweeter but I like the dyn for another reason.... I've never come close to A/b'ing the midbass so I can't comment on those...


----------

